# Another WIP - Edward



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

This is meant to be Edward Scissorhands, but I don't think I've grasped the... sweetness, I don't know.. 

I do think it's coming along alright though, even if it doesn't look a lot like Johnny Depp as Edward. 

(possibly drew his face a bit too...wide?)

Critique is appreciated


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Hi @Sarah ...It is obviously Edward Scissorhands, and I see Depp, but I think you are right about the face being a tiny bit wide. As for the sweetness...maybe Ed is a little melancholy today. :wink:

Beautiful sketch!!


----------

